# School Application Fees



## derael (20 Apr 2009)

Does anyone know if the application fees to Universities are covered by the CF under the ROTP program? For example if I apply to 3 schools, will I get back the money for all 3, only one or none?

I've already asked this question of my CFRC and they weren't completely sure of the correct answer. I basically got a "probably".


----------



## tumbling_dice (20 Apr 2009)

The CF does not pay your school application fee.


----------



## chris_log (20 Apr 2009)

Nope.


----------



## tumbling_dice (21 Apr 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Nope.



Which post is that a reply too?


----------



## chris_log (22 Apr 2009)

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> Which post is that a reply too?



What do you think?


----------



## tumbling_dice (22 Apr 2009)

I think that it was a reply to the original post, but wanted to make sure the poster understood that otherwise we would just be confusing him further and defeat the purpose of posting.


----------

